# Multiple IPs for Outbound Connections



## Ophiuchus (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I have set up multiple IPs for a single interface. I want to use a different IP each time I start a new outgoing connection. Is there a way to do this?

Thank you in advance...


----------



## ondra_knezour (May 29, 2013)

PF NAT or maybe lagg() over cloned interfaces?


----------



## Ophiuchus (May 29, 2013)

I believe that the lagg interface will work on multiple interfaces with multiple IPs. I have a single interface with aliases.

So in this case lagg will not do what I want, or am I wrong?


----------



## gkontos (May 29, 2013)

The easiest way is round robin outbound connections using NAT.  (IPv4 only)

Link: http://www.openbsd.gr/faq/pf/pools.html


----------

